# Firing order ???



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

Changing a coil on my gf's cousins car, and I'm not that familiar with the 2.7BT. I ran vagcom, and it's telling me cylinder #5. Can someone tell me the firing order, or at least which cylinder # 5 is? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Firing order ??? (vdubb3dan)*

tried to insert picture - but website not hosting - send your email - i will send it to you directly 










_Modified by temagnus2004 at 9:05 AM 8-12-2009_


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Firing order ??? (temagnus2004)*

IM sent. Thank you.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Firing order ??? (vdubb3dan)*

Cyl 5 is driver side middle


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Firing order ??? (vdubb3dan)*

Here ya go - I always liked this picture - lots of information


----------

